# insignia NS-LDVD19Q-10A



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I just got this this tv and discovered it also supports pal.

why does a U.S need support for PAL?


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

It doesn't... but it is cheaper to have one sku that does both...




dorfd1 said:


> I just got this this tv and discovered it also supports pal.
> 
> why does a U.S need support for PAL?


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

LarryFlowers said:


> It doesn't... but it is cheaper to have one sku that does both...


it also supports 576p.

I think it is cool that is also supports pal.


----------

